# Get songs from mac formatted ipod to pc?



## Henry151

I have an ipod filled with songs, all put on there from a macintosh computer with itunes. is there any way to put the songs onto my pc from the ipod, or would you need to reformat the ipod for use with a pc?


----------



## macdudenj

try here

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300173

you would need to then load ipod software for windows and resync with that pc. That would sync the files from the pc to ipod. You would also need itunes for windows download.


----------



## Henry151

So if I don't have the old computer, just an ipod full of songs put on from a mac, I can't copy those songs to my pc? I'm trying to copy my friends music library to my computer, about 3000 songs all of which are on his ipod, and we don't have his computer here just his ipod. His computer is about a 3 hour drive from here, at his house.


----------



## macdudenj

You could transfer the songs to another Mac. Hook up the Mac and a PC to the same network and turn on file sharing on both. Copy song files from Mac to PC. That is the only thing I can think of because Ipod software for Mac is not compatible with Ipod software for Windows. By the way, if songs were purchased from iTunes, you can place those songs on only three devices---the ipod, the mac, etc. If it is already on another computer or ipod, then no go.


----------



## Henry151

Thanks for the help


----------



## MichelleEileen

I have the exact same problem, except I had a PC and need to transfer my songs from my ipod to my new Mac. Is this possible?

Thanks, I'd really appreciate it-- I've been afraid of plugging my ipod into my new Mac since I got it. I reaaallly don't want to lose all my music!


----------



## iltos

MichelleEileen said:


> I have the exact same problem, except I had a PC and need to transfer my songs from my ipod to my new Mac. Is this possible?
> 
> Thanks, I'd really appreciate it-- I've been afraid of plugging my ipod into my new Mac since I got it. I reaaallly don't want to lose all my music!


welcome to TSG, MichelleEileen
you'd be better off restating YOUR situation in a thread you start....piggybacking a similar question on another person's tread rarely gets answered


----------

